# GEIB Shears



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone own or use Geib shears? They have a "Poodle line" and I sent a message asking if these are made specifically for poodles or if the line name is just a marketing tool. 

POODLE - Geib Buttercut Shear Company

_Possibility _of a group buy discount here..................


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Does anyone own or use Geib shears? They have a "Poodle line" and I sent a message asking if these are made specifically for poodles or if the line name is just a marketing tool.
> 
> POODLE - Geib Buttercut Shear Company
> 
> _Possibility _of a group buy discount here..................


Don't know a thing about these shears, but I am so glad you've caught "group buying fever," and happier still that it's so contagious!!:elephant:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Don't know a thing about these shears, but I am so glad you've caught "group buying fever," and happier still that it's so contagious!!:elephant:


It's the DISCOUNT that's contagious.  I don't enjoy the coordination aspect. LOL (But I'm not willing to wait around for someone else to step up. Patience is one attribute I don't have!)

I _love _Geib Buttercut blades and I predict their shears are just as nice. Carolyn uses Geib!!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a pair of curved buttercut super gators by Geib and they are my favourite. I always end up using them...instead of my others.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have curved 10 inch Geib gators and I love them so far!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know if it is a marketing ploy or not. The important thing is to get a hold of shears & put them in your hands. Do you like short shank, bent shank, curved, straight, convex, beveled & inch size & of course price. If you can go to a grooming show- go you can find really good deals OR you can find groomers that are selling off their shears for a good price.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

I better not come down with "group buying fever" again and sign up for a pair of shears that I wouldn't know what to do with! I am, however, hugely enjoying the wonderful Les Pooches brushes, and am just so happy, Rowan, that you have no patience..'good things come to them that wait' does not apply to you, thank you


----------

